# William Still?



## toddpedlar (Nov 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if the full set of "The Collected Writings of William Still" was ever completed by Rutherford House? I see only a few listings of used (and some new) of a couple volumes, but it seems that it was supposed to be a multivolume (like 6?) set. Anyone? I've searched everywhere and find a lot of volume 1 and 3 - and some of 2, and then other things like "Towards Spiritual Maturity", which is called one of the volumes of the series, but is put out by a different publisher.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 1, 2009)

Just ordered his _"The Work of the Pastor"_ and if it is as good as reported, I may be looking for the Collected Works. Frankly, I've never heard of him.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 1, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Just ordered his _"The Work of the Pastor"_ and if it is as good as reported, I may be looking for the Collected Works. Frankly, I've never heard of him.



The Work of the Pastor is brief, but a fantastic resource that I've recommended to people time and again, and every report back has been extremely positive. Still lays out VERY simply that the Pastor ought to be concerned with his paramount task of feeding and shepherding the flock of God with the ministry of the Word, and little else.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 2, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered his _"The Work of the Pastor"_ and if it is as good as reported, I may be looking for the Collected Works. Frankly, I've never heard of him.
> ...



Todd et al, see the short summary I posted about Still's book in the "recent aquisitions" thread in the "literary" section of the PB. Just posted it yesterday (Sunday, 11/1).


----------



## baron (Nov 2, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Does anyone know if the full set of "The Collected Writings of William Still" was ever completed by Rutherford House? I see only a few listings of used (and some new) of a couple volumes, but it seems that it was supposed to be a multivolume (like 6?) set. Anyone? I've searched everywhere and find a lot of volume 1 and 3 - and some of 2, and then other things like "Towards Spiritual Maturity", which is called one of the volumes of the series, but is put out by a different publisher.



I could only find this regarding William Still

Rev. William Still has served as pastor of Gilcomston South Church of Scotland (Presbyterian), Aberdeen, since 1945. Born in 1911, Still has been widely used in the recovery of the Gospel among many in his land. His story can be read in his autobiography, Dying to Live (Christian Focus), and his variously published writings are now being issued in large volumes titled The Collected Works of William Still. He has been a pastoral role model and friend to many, including the editor of Reformation & Revival Journal. This article is an edited version of privately published material originally preached to his congregation.

William Still's recent articles Date 
The Holiness of God and His Redeemed People 11.08.06 

I did find the book's you mentioned. But could not find information of how many books in the set.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Nov 2, 2009)

If you contact Immanuel Presbyterian Church of Norfolk VA they may know if it was completed.

Pastor William Harrell there was mentored by William Still and was a good friend to him.

The church has always had Rev Still's books out on their book table.

http://www.ipcnorfolk.org/


----------



## bookslover (Nov 2, 2009)

William Still (1911-1997). Pastor of Gilcomston South Church of Scotland (1945-1997).


----------

